# Help with Resume for Volunteer Position



## dpitch40 (Dec 8, 2010)

In a fortunate turn of events, two volunteer lighting positions have opened up for me next semester. Both require resumes. I somehow don't have one, despite having been employed by my school for years. I've read some threads on resumes that were previously posted, and I've made quite a few changes. Take a look at the attachment; is there anything else I should change? I'm still unsure about the format I should present the information (especially my experience) in. If any sections seem lacking, I can probably think of more stuff to put in there.

Also, just emphasizing that these are volunteer positions for building my resume, not careers. One is for a master electrician position in the all-volunteer theater at my school (the Xperimental Theatre in the resume), and the other is for a nearby volunteer-run theater. I'm not sure that one is competitive at all. Would having a more professional-looking resume give me an advantage in this case?
View attachment ResumeControlbooth.docx


----------



## LightsIntoDreams (Dec 8, 2010)

dpitch40 said:


> In a fortunate turn of events, two volunteer lighting positions have opened up for me next semester. Both require resumes. I somehow don't have one, despite having been employed by my school for years. I've read some threads on resumes that were previously posted, and I've made quite a few changes. Take a look at the attachment; is there anything else I should change? I'm still unsure about the format I should present the information (especially my experience) in. If any sections seem lacking, I can probably think of more stuff to put in there.
> 
> Also, just emphasizing that these are volunteer positions for building my resume, not careers. One is for a master electrician position in the all-volunteer theater at my school (the Xperimental Theatre in the resume), and the other is for a nearby volunteer-run theater. I'm not sure that one is competitive at all. Would having a more professional-looking resume give me an advantage in this case?
> View attachment 4146


 
It sounds like in this case (volunteer position) speed of application is going to be more essential than having a minutely-detailed resume. You include all applicable information, with good grammar and spelling. That SHOULD be sufficient to put you in good standing, at the very least. Some additions that would probably be helpful would be a list of relevant theatre classes you attended at your universities, and your grades for those.


----------



## dpitch40 (Dec 8, 2010)

LightsIntoDreams said:


> It sounds like in this case (volunteer position) speed of application is going to be more essential than having a minutely-detailed resume. You include all applicable information, with good grammar and spelling. That SHOULD be sufficient to put you in good standing, at the very least. Some additions that would probably be helpful would be a list of relevant theatre classes you attended at your universities, and your grades for those.


 
Well, the first theater class with a grade I've taken, I'm enrolled in right now. Nearly all my experience has been outside of class. For the position in my school I might mention I'm taking and passing it since one of the requirements is experience from that class.


----------



## sstolnack (Dec 8, 2010)

You may want to put it in a table form, that could make it easier to read, but I know formatting Word is annoying. And one other thing, I noticed you have "succesful light design" or something to that effect, I would not say succesful, it makes me wonder if you need to specify that, did you have designs that weren't succesful?
Just my opinions. Good luck!


----------



## dpitch40 (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, I got the position, so I guess I did something right.  Thanks for all the help. This will come in handy now that I'm applying for summer internships.


----------

